# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Các nick quảng cáo nhắn tin này có nên cho out khỏi forum không ạ?

## suu_tam

Các nick quảng cáo nhắn tin này có nên cho out khỏi forum không ạ?

Vào diễn đàn kỹ thuật nhưng lại nhận được những tin nhắn riêng quảng cáo nước hoa này nọ kiểu này em rất ức chế.

----------


## CKD

bác dùng chức năng cảnh báo hình tam giác có dấu chấm than đó. khi đó ad biết mà xử lý.

----------

suu_tam

----------


## anhcos

Mấy nick này chỉ gởi một lần xong thì lặn luôn, trước sau gì mình cũng phải xóa tin nhắn, còn cái nick đó để lại cũng không rác bao nhiêu mà có khi còn gây khó khăn cho lần sau khi đăng ký. Con robot nó sẽ tự tăng con số sau nick để đăng ký tiếp cho đến khi thành công.

----------

